# Lotus Exige and Elise content



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Some from me from yesterday:




































































































:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very cool


----------



## nimbus_cup (Oct 6, 2008)

great pics my fave's are 3,5,6


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks guys, studio was murderously hot yesterday but we got it done!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Those pics are savage mate, so classy they could be straight out of a marketing brochure


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

james b said:


> Those pics are savage mate, so classy they could be straight out of a marketing brochure


Cheers James - I shoot supercars / vans too you know :lol::lol:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Hope G wont mind and save starting another thread, few of mine of the same cars...




































































































And some shots of Graeme for the latest Kays catalogue..........


----------



## Top_Gun (Dec 7, 2009)

Very good shots! No. 3 and 5 are my favourites. Number 1 missing something to build tension, but the rest is really great.

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah Bry - you missed some tension in No1, try harder next time !

Blinding shots mate, including the "I've stolen a lotus" voiced over in Jimmie Krankie style and me showing the model my "I'm a photographer" pics! Also having my lip split open the night before getting your pic taken has reduced my appearance somewhat!! lol !


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Nice fella, would blend some of the wall corners with a bit of airbrushing but other than that, liking it

what you using for triggers? 

drew


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

buckas said:


> Nice fella, would blend some of the wall corners with a bit of airbrushing but other than that, liking it
> 
> what you using for triggers?
> 
> drew


Cheers 

These were just some quick edits, have started cleaning the walls up (they looked fine in LR, then missed areas showed up once on flickr ), its boring work lol.

We had access to an 8 x1000 w/s profoto D1 air system, controlled by either the software on the Mac of via the wireless triggers, very impressed with it!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

4 sets of these bad boys.......

http://www.calumetphoto.co.uk/item/999-547B/


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

jesus, nice

getting more studio stuff (portable) and weddings my way now so 5D2's on the way and maybe some PWs


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

I miss my Exige.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

buckas said:


> jesus, nice
> 
> getting more studio stuff (portable) and weddings my way now so 5D2's on the way and maybe some PWs


Drew - There's a really good portable lighting test in this months "turning pro" magazine, I think there is the same test in F2 magazine too!:thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

some nice shots, do you find it difficult shooting in those boots? :lol::lol:


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

fozzy said:


> some nice shots, do you find it difficult shooting in those boots? :lol::lol:


i thought the same haha

nice pics


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Boots were "models own" is the correct term I think!. Great to have someone that comes prepared and is great at taking direction too because by that point in the day we were hot and emotional due to the temp in the studio!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Boots were "models own" is the correct term I think!. Great to have someone that comes prepared and is great at taking direction too because by that point in the day we were hot and emotional due to the temp in the studio!


Are you sure it wasnt because she would not let you wear the boots :doublesho :lol:

Good to see you earlier mate and some top pics :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

More of the model then


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

The Exige has a small almost shield logo on the left of the number plate. Most of the lotus' by me have that logo. Any chance it came from castle sportscars or what ever they have called themselfs now.

Some really great pictures! very nice, would look great blown up and framed/mounted!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

gotamintvtr said:


> More of the model then


Thats pretty much all I can share here I'm afraid, the remainder of the shoot were for the clients use only.



byrnes said:


> The Exige has a small almost shield logo on the left of the number plate. Most of the lotus' by me have that logo. Any chance it came from castle sportscars or what ever they have called themselfs now.
> 
> Some really great pictures! very nice, would look great blown up and framed/mounted!


I think it may have, I know the owner is over your side of the M25 if that helps.

We have printed some at A1 and I know the exige owner is having some directly printed on aluminium / acrylic for display purposes. We can supply this too using a supplier but in this instance he purchased high-res files.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Both of those sets look excellent. :thumb:

Is that your own studio? It must be a photographers heaven having a white room like that.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

CleanYourCar said:


> Both of those sets look excellent. :thumb:
> 
> Is that your own studio? It must be a photographers heaven having a white room like that.


Cheers Tim, its a studio we have exclusive use of for car photography. B rgds :thumb:


----------



## ReetB (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to see Will's car in all it's glory 

If you're snapping again any time soon, I have a white 2010 Exige that I'd be happy to lend you


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice set. Find there's one where it's close to blowout and I'll support Drew's comments on the backgrounds, but I don't think they distract that much. Liking the style very much... but not so much the price tag on the flashes 

Will have to get some Skyport speeds, I think. But first, a new body.

Bret


----------

